# Sage Oracle Triac board UK supply?



## GTanny26 (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi,

Is there anyway to obtain a Triac board for the sage Oracle (non touch) in the UK?

I ordered one at the beginning of December but it still hasn't left Australia according to the tracking.

From reading around I'm pretty sure my issue is with the triac board as I changed the over temp fuse and now the unit gets hot but continues to get hot to the point it's around 103°C and needs to be drained to cool it down, due to this I'm not going to use the unit until I have changed it.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Try eBay.de U.K. parts availability is poor


----------

